# Esquemas a partir del nombre de la PCB



## tuayuda (Feb 9, 2016)

Por favor, ¿alguien sabe cómo encontrar esquemas a partir de códigos de las placas?

Tengo un amplificador 
U2 Professional Amplifier MP600P

De GLOBE SOUND CO. LTD. (China) 

No tengo ningún diagrama. Las placas tienen estos códigos, que seguro son comunes a otros amplificadores de otras marcas:

HQ7.7346A
HQ7.7349	
HQ7.7347	
HQ7.7366	
HQ7.7367	
HQ7.7308	

Necesito sobre todo la primera, que es donde detecto problemas.

¿Alguna idea?
Muchas gracias y un saludo.


----------



## EdoNork (Feb 9, 2016)

Es complicado encontrar esquemas a partir d elas referencias de las placas. Generalmente es muy más sencillo encontrarlos en los manuales de servicio del equipo al que pertenecen esas placas.
En tu caso deberías basar tus búsquedas en "U2 Professional Amplifier MP600P" más "schematics" o "repair manual".
Pero no siempre están disponibles.
Suerte en tu búsqueda.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2016)

No probaste éstos sitios ? ¡

Sitios de esquematicos y manuales de servicio para descargar gratis


----------



## tuayuda (Feb 10, 2016)

Gracias DOSMETROS. Sí, ya había buscado a través de ese enlace, pero no encontré lo que buscaba.

Gracias EdoNork. Ya había realizado las búsquedas utilizando el nombre del equipo, del fabricante, el modelo y todas las variantes posibles. Nada. 

Terminé haciendo el esquema de la tarjeta principal de amplificación, a partir de la tarjeta. Ingeniería inversa.

Mi miedo mayor era que al dar vuelta repetidas veces al impreso se me desoldaran unos cables que el fabricante ha soldado directamente desde esa y otras otras placas hasta ahí. Tomé una pistola de plástico y los fijé bien antes, para que no tiraran de las soldaduras y ¡a trabajar!

Labor ardua pero logré comprender mejor cómo funcionaba todo el equipo y la verdad es que ha sido enormemente útil. 

Les cuento que el problema estaba relacionado con 2 contactos:
- Uno de los conectores de masa a la placa de los drivers que se había soltado del cable. Solución: Soldé el cable al conector y comprobé que se puede retirar y volver a poner sin que se suelte nuevamente.
- Una línea de V+ en el impreso de los drivers totalmente corroída, que no permitía que llegara alimentación a uno de los canales de la placa de amplificación. Solución: Soldé un cable corto sobre la línea y nuevamente cubrí con la pistola de plástico. (¡Qué útil me está resultando!)

Un día entero dedicado a esto, pero ya lo resolví.

Muchas gracias a todos. 
Excelente foro.


----------



## EdoNork (Feb 11, 2016)

Otro método para copiar la placa esfotografiarla por arríba y por abajo.
Luego volteas la capa inferior con un programa de dibujo (tipo GIMP) y, en una nueva capa, vas copiando las pistas.


----------



## tuayuda (Feb 11, 2016)

Hola EdoNork,

Efectivamente, ese método debe ser muy práctico. Ya había leído sobre eso.

El problema es que no hubo manera de hacer una fotografía adecuada de la parte de las pistas. Me salía con demasiado brillo por la luz, o con poca luz, etc. La próxima vez lo intentaré.

Muchas gracias nuevamente.


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 18, 2017)

Buen día, encontré este manual LEM PROCON cubre los siguientes equipos:

PROCON 400
PROCON 750
PROCON 950
PROCON 1100
PROCON 1250
PROCON 1500

usa estas placas amplificadoras:

750W HQ7.7312  
750W HQ7.7311
625W HQ7.7198
625W HQ7.7198
550W HQ7.7198
550W HQ7.7198
475W HQ7.7314
475W HQ7.7314


----------



## tuayuda (Ene 27, 2018)

Gracias fdesergio!

Esa era justamente la información que necesitaba!

Quizás algún día nos cuentes cómo has hecho para encontrarlo.






fdesergio dijo:


> Buen día, encontré este manual LEM PROCON cubre los siguientes equipos:
> 
> PROCON 400
> PROCON 750
> ...


----------

